# I've decided



## Old Dawg (Aug 11, 2010)

A couple of weeks ago I posted that my old Furuno 1600F combo unit had crapped out and that i was in the market of a new unit/units. Couldn't decide on color or monochrome and separate units or another combo. Well I've made the decision and here is what I'm going to do unless someone can convince me to do something different.

1, Fishfinder: Furuno LS4100 Monochrome.
2, Chartplotter: Garmin GPSMAP 535 Color.

Any thoughts or comments about these units are welcomed.


----------



## BOILERWOLF (Jul 7, 2008)

Old Dawg:

I faced the same decision last year. What I did may sound stupid but here is what we did and why.

Our days fishing on Lake Erie are limited with over a 4 hour drive from home to marina. We normally are there for at least 3 days but did not want to cut a trip short because of GPS or depthfinder problems. I purchased two identical combo units that are mounted side by side on dash with one hooked up to GPS and other to transducer for depthfinder. If one goes down I can move cables and go to splt screen on the good unit and still have everything. In my case we have Lowrance 27 units but that does not matter other than the 7 inch screens are great to view from a distance with my poor eye sight! Having two of the same unit might prevent a lost days fishing because of equipment problems!

Of course during the past two seasons both units have preformed flawlessly!


----------

